
Infrastructure as Code, without the code - dmurawsky
https://urgos.io/
======
pepsi
what in the absolute fuck does this product do?

~~~
dmurawsky
LOL, it's pretty much a UI skin over your CFN templates that makes them easier
to edit, manage, and collaborate on:
[https://www.facebook.com/urgos.io/photos/a.139779359912648.1...](https://www.facebook.com/urgos.io/photos/a.139779359912648.1073741827.139762636580987/147778682446049/?type=1&theater)

